# Für Web speichern png-8 png-24



## sight011 (20. Januar 2014)

Ahoi!

Ich hab mal eine Frage zu der ich gerade nix passendes im Netz gefunden habe.

Und zwar kann man ja in Photoshop Dateien "Für Web speichern" da gibt es ja die Option:

png-8 - schön klein, keine Halbtransparenz, Farbpaletten-basiert
und 
png-24 - lossless compression, Halbtransparenzen, große Datei, Alphakanl

und damit komm ich schon zu meiner Frage:

png-24 --> die 24 steht ja garantiert für die 3 Kanäle. 
3x - 8Bit = 24Bit nur was ist mit dem Alphakanal?

Ich kenne bezeichnungen wie RGBA wo man dann von 4 Kanälen spricht also wahrscheinlich 32 bit (?)


Aber warum ist dann die Namensgebung png-24?

Wäre super wenn mir darauf jemand von den Pros eine Antwort geben könnte.

Gruß santos-sightos011


EDIT:
Folgendes von Wikipedia hat mich auch irritiert 48 Bit? Wofür nutzt man das?

"PNG kann wie GIF Pixel aus einer Farbpalette mit bis zu 256 Einträgen (8 Bit) verarbeiten. Darüber hinaus ist die Speicherung von Graustufenbildern mit 1, 2, 4, 8 oder 16 Bit und Farbbildern (RGB) mit 8 oder 16 Bit pro Farbkanal, d. h. 24 beziehungsweise 48 Bit pro Pixel, möglich. Die Kompressionsrate von PNG ist meistens besser als bei GIF."


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Januar 2014)

Die Namensgebung kommt daher, dass man den Bildinhalt mit 24bit (8bit pro Kanal speichert) und die Transparenz mittels separater Checkbox aktiviert oder deaktiviert. Würde es in der Auswahl PNG-32 lauten, dann wäre die Checkbox gewissermaßen sinnlos.

Die Option, ein Bild mit 16bit pro Kanal als PNG zu speichern, gibt es nur im normalen "Speichern unter..." Dialog. Für das Web oder für Geräte macht diese Farbtiefe keinen Sinn, da ohnehin nicht am Bildschirm darstellbar.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sight011 (20. Januar 2014)

Wenn man es so aufschlüsselt, macht es durchaus Sinn.

Danke dafür.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Januar 2014)

Hi,
Zur Information: PNG-8 unterstützt vom Format aus für jede Farben mit beliebigen Transparenz-Abstufungen. Damit wird das Format vorteilhafter als PNG-24 da PNG-8 kleinere Dateien erzeugt und von älteren IE-Versionen besser unterstützt wird als PNG-24. Leider kann das Photoshop nicht aber Fireworks.
Leider wird das gerade von Adobe aus dem Programm genommen.
Und ich kenne kein anderes Programm welches die PNG-Spezifikation sonst komplett unterstützt.

Grüße


----------

